# First 9 mm a Glock



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

I just purchased my first 9 mm and after reading the manual, I have several questions.

First off, how often should I clean the pistol? The manual states to do so after each use and when at the range, I usually fire about 100 rounds. So I should clean every time?

Also, Glock only mentions ( and it comes with ) nylon brushes, so is that all I should use to clean the barrel, not bronze bore brushes?

New Glock and my first time at the range with this pistol should be on Tuesday of next week and I’m stoked! Thanks


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Congrats! A Glock 9mm is a fine first pistol, but its boring reliability may spoil you for other pistols later in life.



Rickcin said:


> First off, how often should I clean the pistol? The manual states to do so after each use and when at the range, I usually fire about 100 rounds. So I should clean every time?


Yes, after each range session is best. A Glock will go for a lot longer than that before it gets so dirty that the fouling might interfere with functioning, but because no one really knows how dirty is TOO dirty to function, for best reliability, it's best to just clean and lube it each time you shoot it.

I will mention, however, that I had two Glock 9mm pistols that I was using in competition one year, and I didn't clean either of them for the entire year. Between ammo fired in the actual competitions and practice ammo, I know each of these pistols fired more than 1500 rounds that year (maybe more than 2000), and I just added a dab of lube on the rails every now and then and kept shooting them. They were absolutely filthy by year's end, and sounded gritty (like an old screen door) when you moved the slide, but they were still going "bang" every time.



Rickcin said:


> Also, Glock only mentions ( and it comes with ) nylon brushes, so is that all I should use to clean the barrel, not bronze bore brushes?


Yes, those are really all you need. These aren't benchrest rifles which need to have every molecule of fouling removed to maintain 1/4 MOA accuracy; just brush out the crud with solvent, patches, and a rag, then lightly lube the areas indicated in the manual. I also have and use a toothbrush-style cleaning brush, and small "pick" to scrape fouling out of corners and such. After a while, you'll be able to clean your pistol in 10 minutes or even less. Do not put any lube in the striker channel (there should be a note in the manual about that), that's the most common cleaning problem I've seen people have with Glocks. And DOUBLE CHECK that it's unloaded (magazine out first, THEN verify chamber empty!) before you start disassembly, lest you join the ranks of dumbarses who have shot a hole in something (or someone) by assuming the gun is empty and pulling the trigger to start disassembly.

Finally, when you begin shooting, if you see a low-left pattern to your shot group on target, concentrate on pulling the trigger slowly straight to the rear until the pistol surprises you when it goes off. Many people squeeze the trigger part way through, then think it's right on the edge of firing, and jerk/snap the trigger for the last bit of travel, which moves the sights off-target and spoils their shot group. They don't see the last-moment movement because the bounce of recoil covers it up. Use a smooth and gentle squeeze when pressing the trigger straight to the rear, hold the sights as near to center as you can while you squeeze, and the shot pattern should be in a tight cluster/group.

I have many of the common Glock 9mm pistols, and they are my favorites for informal target and defensive use.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

Excellent information and it’s a good double check as to what I’ve read in the manual. I’ll use the nylon brushes and a jag and perhaps alternate with a bore snake.
I appreciate the safety reminder which is my main focus since I’m old but a newbie to firearms and from the NE as well.
The squeezing of the trigger can’t be stated enough and I’m guessing I’ll get better over time with that. In fact I shot a friends 357 magnum revolver last week and I could believe the length and force of that trigger to send off a round. Can’t image how someone could hit a target with that firearm.

Thanks again, I appreciate your response!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Rickcin said:


> ...The squeezing of the trigger can't be stated enough and I'm guessing I'll get better over time with that...


Don't squeeze.
PRESS!
Straight back.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

Going to take lots of practice and concentration to focus on that technique.
I can’t image how shooters get good with a heavy D/A revolver that has a high trigger pull rate.
If some shooters can master that, I should be able to master a striker fired Glock, haha, I hope!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeah, I'm one of those old dinosaurs that used to shoot revolvers in Double-Action mode in defense or competition. It does take a bit of practice, and a strong trigger finger, but after you're used to doing it right you can smoothly roll it to the rear almost reflexively. The shorter/lighter/crisper trigger pull on autoloading pistols is probably the single biggest reason that they took over the defensive handgun market as soon as they got reliable enough that folks could depend on them going "Bang!" every time they were needed. 

Although having double or triple the number of rounds in the handgun ready-to-fire certainly didn't hurt their popularity, either...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

There's an exercise tool which can help you develop all of your grip, your index-finger strength, and your ability to "isolate" your trigger finger.
I use it, as does Jean, and it really does the job.
It's widely available.

Take a look at the Gripmaster, at: https://prohands.net/
We use the *red* one, which is "medium strength."
You don't need anything stronger.

They're also available from Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Gripmaster-by-Prohands/dp/B00BNKIS9G


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

Excellent suggestion and it ironic because I have an adjustable hand spring device that I used when on the roan commuting and I’ve started in with it again while watching TV. The problem is that it doesn’t isolate each finger so I definitely need the pro hand product. I looked a little bit on the web site and since I have large hands, I will need the pro line and just need to determine which one of the three to go with.

Perhaps the mid range? I’m guess this will also help with any arthritis by keeping the joints moving. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

You know what I find is the best "technique"? Use proper shooting instruction, use safe gun handling, and shoot the snot out of the thing. You, using sound handgun shooting principles, will develop your skill level naturally.

What model of Glock did you buy? I shoot Glocks naturally, due to their grip angle, but some do not...my son is a prime example. I have a number of pistols, and some I can, with eyes closed, raise the gun to the level of my face, open my eyes, and the sights are automatically aligned...Glocks do that for me.

Keep us posted, with pictures and such, how your shooting progresses. Congrats on the Glock!


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

I ended up buying the relatively new Glock 45 and I looked at many other quality pistols however, none of them felt as good as the Glock. I liked the Beretta APX and a Sig Sauer P320 but the Glock felt better by far. Perhaps to due to the long and angled grip since I have large hands. 
Yesterday I installed the larger of the two beavertail backstraps and the pistol is even more comfortable in my hand.

Looking forward to taking it to the range on Tuesday and having some fun.
Hopefully I shoot it well but since I’m new with shooting in general, I look forward and will focus on improving my skills.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Google search how to interlock your second hand if you're using a two handed grip at the range. Practice your grip before you hit the range


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

You are correct, a good grip must precede a good trigger pull and I know for a fact that my grip/steadiness needs to improve. They are two key elements necessary to get decent shot groupings.


I’ve watched tons of videos on the proper technique for holding a pistol and the push pull effect to deal with the recoil as well as how an incorrect trigger pull can slightly twist the pistol as the round is being sent. I need to practice, practice, practice. After all, it’s my new hobby so I have plenty of time and opportunities to shoot and hopefully I improve along the way.


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

Rickcin,

I clean my Glock after each range secession which is usually 250 rounds or so. To clean after 100 rounds is a little over kill unless that's what you shoot for your range secession.

If you use the nylon brush that's ok but I usually use a bronze/copper brush instead and coat the bore with a good amount of solvent.

Clerk


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

Clerk said:


> Rickcin,
> 
> I clean my Glock after each range secession which is usually 250 rounds or so. To clean after 100 rounds is a little over kill unless that's what you shoot for your range secession.
> 
> ...


Agreed, 100 rounds would be overkill and I'll probably clean after a couple hundred rounds or so and will use a boresnake and alternate with a nylon brush. Id much rather wear it out from shooting than cleaning, however, that won't happen in my lifetime! Thanks


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I clean my guns every time I shoot. When I get home form the range - they get cleaned. I have a friend that teased me for doing it after shooting just 1 mag thru the gun.

But, I use them to protect my life. I will not have an issue because I didn't clean it. 

Cleaning just 1 gun doesn't take that long anyway. I try not to take more than 2 per session, because it can suck to have to clean a bunch of them. But just 1 is easy.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

I’ve heard the same thing about a quick cleaning after every range visit is best since it never gets that dirty and obviously if clean, it’s easier to keep it that way.

Then, while watching a YouTube video about Glock cleaning, this one fellow said if you clean it too often you will wear out the “pins” and they will become loose ? I have no idea what he’s talking about, the break down piece? I could give much credence to that but didn’t understand what he was talking about!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

You don't have to "detail strip" the frame (remove the pins and associated parts) just to clean the pistol. A "field strip" level of disassembly (remove the slide and barrel) is all that is required for normal cleaning. Use a patch, thin rag, or cotton swabs to wipe out the nooks and crannies of the frame and near the moving parts in the frame. I do a detail-strip cleaning every 3000-5000 rounds or so, or if the striker starts to stick/bind in its channel, but otherwise, field stripping is all that is needed.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

DJ Niner said:


> ...Use a patch, thin rag, or cotton swabs to wipe out the nooks and crannies of the frame and near the moving parts in the frame...


An old (or new) toothbrush is also very useful.
Use it on the breechface (where the cartridge pushes against the slide: where the firing pin comes out of its hole) and under the extractor's hook or claw (where it grabs the cartridge's rim, to pull it out).


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, no need to take EVERY single part out of the gun. That is not the kinda cleaning I am referring to. I mean to clean the frame, slide and barrel and relube. I can do that in 5 min


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, no need to take EVERY single part out of the gun. That is not the kinda cleaning I am referring to. I mean to clean the frame, slide and barrel and relube. I can do that in 5 min


Yes, I'm okay with the standard Glock field strip but don't think I'm comfortable taking the components out of the slide or messing with the trigger assembly. I'm not sure when a pistol (Glock ) would require a more detailed disassembly for a complete cleaning? Not something I'd be comfortable with.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Rickcin said:


> ...I'm not sure when a pistol (Glock ) would require a more detailed disassembly for a complete cleaning...


In a beginner's case, and with a fiddly gun like a Glock, you most probably will never have to do a detailed disassembly, for any reason at all.
The Glock isn't designed to be completely disassembled by the ordinary user. It's a gunsmith's job.

Just as a matter of information, the original M1911 design, by John Browning, specifically included complete disassembly by the ordinary user.
Not only that, but the complete disassembly (and reassembly too, of course) can be accomplished without any tools except some of the already-removed parts of the gun.

Back some 50 years ago, there was a talented artist named Miguel Berrocal who built amazing cast-metal sculptures that disassembled into puzzle pieces, some of which turned out to be utilitarian objects like wine cups, eating utensils, and even jewelry. (You can see his works, assembled and disassembled, at: https://issuu.com/fundacionberrocal/docs/berrocal-rincondelavictoria)
My (now deceased) first wife and I were faced with a problem: We had enough money to buy either a Berrocal, or the competition-tuned M1911 pistol that I needed. Not both.
She decided the issue after watching me take a different M1911 apart, and then put it back together again: "We don't need a Berrocal sculpture. We already have something just like it-your pistol."


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

If you get up past 5-10k rounds, you may want somone to do it for you if you cannot. 

Certain slides like the Walther P99, Kahr and Glock are not that hard to take apart. There are many online videos showing ya how to do it. You will eventually want to clean the striker channel and extractor. 

But, unless you shoot a lot, that will probably take years to hit that round count for the average shooter.

The parts on the frame - you could always spray it with some gun cleaner (polymer safe version cleaner) every once in a while, and you would likely be fine.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Just shoot it!

GW


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Many larger gunshops or firearms sellers will have a person on-staff that is trained as a Glock Armorer. They can usually do a detail-strip of your pistol and give the internals a quick cleaning for a small fee.

I remember one shop that would often do it while-you-waited, if they weren't too busy.
.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> In a beginner's case, and with a fiddly gun like a Glock, you most probably will never have to do a detailed disassembly, for any reason at all.
> The Glock isn't designed to be completely disassembled by the ordinary user. It's a gunsmith's job.
> 
> Just as a matter of information, the original M1911 design, by John Browning, specifically included complete disassembly by the ordinary user.
> ...


Steve, 
Here is what I was able to do at 7 yards this morning with my first 10 rounds of shooting.


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

1,2,3... looks more like 15 rounds


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

Donel said:


> 1,2,3... looks more like 15 rounds


Didn't have enough black dots to coverup my previous shots.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

That's extremely good.
Keep at it.

Missing information: How much time per shot? (It's purely a diagnostic question.)

When you can make one cluster, without any "fliers" like the shot at lower left, and preferably about the size of the larger ring surrounding the red dot, then you can move the target back to about 10 yards. But do it slowly.
Don't move the target further away until you are absolutely sure that you can make a closely-clustered group on it.

Don't rush things. It's more important to develop confidence in your shooting, than it is to shoot at a longer distance or to shoot more quickly.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> An old (or new) toothbrush is also very useful.
> Use it on the breechface (where the cartridge pushes against the slide: where the firing pin comes out of its hole) and under the extractor's hook or claw (where it grabs the cartridge's rim, to pull it out).


Range Day today


Steve M1911A1 said:


> That's extremely good.
> Keep at it.
> 
> Missing information: How much time per shot? (It's purely a diagnostic question.)
> ...


I follow your logic concerning increasing the distance and I will try to master the 7 yds first.

I believe I'm taking a second or two between shots to ensure I'm property sighted again, hand position pressure, etc. The instructor last week was telling me to hold the trigger between shots to the reset click and not let it move all the way forward ?? It's somehow difficult for me to do that and maybe because I'm focusing on too many other things. Do you see that as being a valuable function that I should employ?

My main focus now is a steady grip while pulling the trigger with a total finger isolation that causes Zero hand movement, that is my over simplification!

Best Regards,

Rich


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Your instructor is correct. By holding the trigger between shots and then just releasing far enough for the reset to click you are both reducing trigger finger movement, and forcing yourself to follow through on your shot.
While this may seem like a small thing it can and does make a positive difference in both pistol and semi-auto rifle marksmanship.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Rickcin said:


> Yes, I'm okay with the standard Glock field strip but don't think I'm comfortable taking the components out of the slide or messing with the trigger assembly. I'm not sure when a pistol (Glock ) would require a more detailed disassembly for a complete cleaning? Not something I'd be comfortable with.


There are few moving parts in a Glock. They are about the easiest guns to completely dis-assemble and re-assemble. There are plenty of on-line video's with complete instructions. But as with all firearms you don't have to do that very often. A simple field strip will do. However with the Glock and on all striker fired pistols the firing pin/striker assembly and channel within the slide should be kept clean, dry and free of oil and solvents. When you're cleaning the gun you want to be careful not to get any excess oil or solvents into the channel. Depending on how often you fire the gun or the amount of rounds you fire, the firing pin/striker assembly and channel will have to be cleaned periodically.

You can remove the striker assembly by pushing the little plastic sleeve within the channel towards the front of the slide. While simultaneously pushing the striker plate out of the slide. Then push down on the firing pin safety plunger and remove the striker assembly. Remove the plunger and spring. You can then clean the channel along with the striker assembly with solvent. Make sure that the striker assembly is free of solvent or oil before putting it back in the slide and the channel is clean and dry. You don't have to take the striker assembly apart just blow it dry with some compressed air. If you don't have a compressor, they sell it in aerosol cans. Myself, I always clean the striker assembly and channel after firing the gun.

You can purchase an after market striker plate that has a button installed. With this plate you don't have to push in the little plastic sleeve within the channel. Just hold the button in and remove the plate. https://www.strikeindustries.com/shop/products/glocktm/slide-plate-for-glock.html


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

desertman said:


> There are few moving parts in a Glock. They are about the easiest guns to completely dis-assemble and re-assemble. There are plenty of on-line video's with complete instructions. But as with all firearms you don't have to do that very often. A simple field strip will do. However with the Glock and on all striker fired pistols the firing pin/striker assembly and channel within the slide should be kept clean, dry and free of oil and solvents. When you're cleaning the gun you want to be careful not to get any excess oil or solvents into the channel. Depending on how often you fire the gun or the amount of rounds you fire, the firing pin/striker assembly and channel will have to be cleaned periodically.
> 
> You can remove the striker assembly by pushing the little plastic sleeve within the channel towards the front of the slide. While simultaneously pushing the striker plate out of the slide. Then push down on the firing pin safety plunger and remove the striker assembly. Remove the plunger and spring. You can then clean the channel along with the striker assembly with solvent. Make sure that the striker assembly is free of solvent or oil before putting it back in the slide and the channel is clean and dry. You don't have to take the striker assembly apart just blow it dry with some compressed air. If you don't have a compressor, they sell it in aerosol cans. Myself, I always clean the striker assembly and channel after firing the gun.
> 
> You can purchase an after market striker plate that has a button installed. With this plate you don't have to push in the little plastic sleeve within the channel. Just hold the button in and remove the plate. https://www.strikeindustries.com/shop/products/glocktm/slide-plate-for-glock.html


Really good information and I like the look of the colored striker plate.

Usually I shoot once a week at the range and fire off about 100 rounds.
At this rate, I've been cleaning the Glock at every other range visit and I'm thinking even at that it's probably overkill?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Rickcin said:


> Really good information and I like the look of the colored striker plate.
> 
> Usually I shoot once a week at the range and fire off about 100 rounds.
> At this rate, I've been cleaning the Glock at every other range visit and I'm thinking even at that it's probably overkill?


You're welcome!

Myself, I just can't stand leaving my guns dirty, even if I only fire off one box of ammo. Of course the amount of cleaning you do depends on how dirty the gun gets. 100 rounds or so should only take you about 15 minutes. It certainly can't hurt.

I've installed those striker plates on all of my striker fired guns. They're available for other makes as well. A great idea that should have came with the guns in the first place. They save you from chewing up that plastic channel liner sleeve and you don't need any tools to remove the striker assembly. Like I mentioned earlier, it's important to periodically clean the striker assembly and channel.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

Goldwing said:


> Your instructor is correct. By holding the trigger between shots and then just releasing far enough for the reset to click you are both reducing trigger finger movement, and forcing yourself to follow through on your shot.
> While this may seem like a small thing it can and does make a positive difference in both pistol and semi-auto rifle marksmanship.


It's just something that I will have to focus on/pay attention to when shooting, it is foreign to a newbie like myself. Guess it will also minimize by time between shots since it's a real fire ready position.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

desertman said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> Myself, I just can't stand leaving my guns dirty, even if I only fire off one box of ammo. Of course the amount of cleaning you do depends on how dirty the gun gets. 100 rounds or so should only take you about 15 minutes. It certainly can't hurt.
> 
> I've installed those striker plates on all of my striker fired guns. They're available for other makes as well. A great idea that should have came with the guns in the first place. They save you from chewing up that plastic channel liner sleeve and you don't need any tools to remove the striker assembly. Like I mentioned earlier, it's important to periodically clean the striker assembly and channel.


I will watch some YouTube videos on that disassembly and hope it's not too involved but not sure how many rounds I'd have to go through first. At 100 or so rounds a week, it might be years before I get to do it and install a colored striker plate!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Rickcin said:


> I will watch some YouTube videos on that disassembly and hope it's not too involved but not sure how many rounds I'd have to go through first. At 100 or so rounds a week, it might be years before I get to do it and install a colored striker plate!


It's not involved at all, you'd be surprised at how easy it is. A Glock can be taken completely apart in I'd say under 15 minutes, not including the striker assembly. Which can be a little tricky without something to hold the assembly in place, compress the striker spring and remove the spring cups. Unless something breaks (unlikely) then it's not necessary to take that component apart. Just remove it and clean it as a unit.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

"Follow-through" is extremely important, but once you're doing that, you do not have to do the "short-stroke trigger reset" bit.
Well, you may want to, but certainly I don't.

If you teach yourself to keep pressure on the trigger, and your sights on your target, you will be "following through" properly.
Don't lift your eyes from your sights. Don't relax your grip. Don't relax your trigger finger. Let one whole second go by before you move anything. (Actually, I leaned by slowly counting to three.)

Short-resetting the trigger is a competitor's trick. All of the champion defensive-style shooters do it.
But I was, well, modestly successful at competitive defensive shooting, and I didn't do it. (Maybe that's why I was only modestly successful.)
At this point in your learning curve, you don't need competitors' tricks. You need only solid basic technique. I strongly suggest that you do not try to short-reset your trigger after each shot.

Once your follow-through one-second or three-count time is over, release the trigger. Relax your trigger finger (but not your grip on the gun), and then start all over again for the next shot.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> "Follow-through" is extremely important, but once you're doing that, you do not have to do the "short-stroke trigger reset" bit.
> Well, you may want to, but certainly I don't.
> 
> If you teach yourself to keep pressure on the trigger, and your sights on your target, you will be "following through" properly.
> ...


I believe I tried the trigger reset several times and it did feel very awkward and unnatural for my shooting. I would much rather take my time in between shots even if it involves resetting and re-sighting. Your correct in thinking I'm looking for accuracy and consistency as opposed to quick firing.


----------

